# Rim width of Mavic Aksium?



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

Anybody know what the width of the Mavic Aksium rim is? there is no information on this at Mavic's website (other than rim height of 21mm). cheers.

boon


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

The ETRTO for the Aksium is 622-15, so the rimwidth is 15mm.


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

sorry, i guess i should have been a bit more specific. i would like to know the outside width of the rim. the ETRTO rim width is the measurement inside the rim, where the tube sits. cheers.

boon


----------



## Bigfooter (Apr 15, 2005)

Aksium rim width is 20,2mm, height 21mm and the brake surface is 9,5mm.


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks for the info.  

boon


----------

